# Windkraft am Taunuskamm



## --bikerider-- (16. März 2013)

Auch sowas betrifft uns! 

Ich erwarte ähnliches Engagement wie bei der Petition" gegen das neue Waldgesetz" 

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...uetzenswerter-natur-sinnvolle-standortplanung


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. März 2013)

http://rettet-den-taunuskamm.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha-L (17. März 2013)

Nur mal als schneller Blickfang worum es geht.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. März 2013)

Hab schon gezeichnet.

Zum :kotz: sowas


----------



## Svenos (19. März 2013)

Es ist doch echt zum k.... 
Da müssen sich die Biker im Taunus und überall den Angriffen von Politik, Forst-/Jagdlobby, "Umweltschützern" und Stammtischen erwehren, weil sie mit dem Radel durch den Wald fahren. Und auf der anderen Seite wird der Taunuskamm mit einem Federstrich platt gemacht.
Wo bleibt der Aufschrei des BUND und des Landesjagdverbandes usw.????
Es liegt wohl an dem kleinen Unterschied, dass durch die EEG-Subventionsmaschine ne Menge Kohle fließt. Jede der genannten Interessengruppen wird wohl was vom Geldsegen abbekommen und hält das Maul.
Habe schon unterzeichnet und an alle Freunde weitergeleitet.

Ergänzung:
Wenn ich mir so die Karte der Potentialfläche für Windkraft am Taunushang so anschaue kommt mir irgendwie ein Gedanke: Genau da soll doch auch die neue Downhillstrecke verlaufen, oder?
http://www.taunus-wind.de/images/downloads/Projektstand_3Forst_A3oeff.pdf


----------



## Deleted 235477 (19. März 2013)

Ich find die Windräder nicht schlimm, sind mit Lieber als  Atom oder Kohle  Kraftwerk.
Ich Glaub der schaden durch Atom und Kohle ist Größer als durch die wind Räder.

Aber es gilt wie immer ich bin als bin ich dagegen 



Chips und Spezi Bitte


----------



## Svenos (19. März 2013)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Ich find die Windräder nicht schlimm, sind mit Lieber als Atom oder Kohle Kraftwerk.
> Ich Glaub der schaden durch Atom und Kohle ist Größer als durch die wind Räder.
> 
> Aber es gilt wie immer ich bin als bin ich dagegen
> ...


 
Windräder ja, aber an einem ökologisch verträglichen und wirtschaftlich sinnvollen Standort. Der Taunuskamm erfüllt aus meiner Sicht beides nicht.
Die Region möchte Weltkulturerbe werden und baut dann 30 Windräder 4 -5 km vom Stadtzentrum Wiesbaden in den Stadtwald (z.T. Schutz oder Bannwald). Wie bescheurt ist das denn???

Zur Wirtschaftlichkeit gibt es zumindest wiedersprüchliche Gutachten. In einem ersten Gutachten lag die durchschnittliche Windgeschwindigkeit gerade so beim notwendigen Mindestwert. Mit einem zweiten Gutachten wurde das nach oben korrigiert. Mehr braucht man nicht sagen...


----------



## Deleted 235477 (19. März 2013)

Ist klar keiner will die WindrÃ¤der keiner will Atom oder Kohle aber alle wollen Strom.
Wie oft ich dass schon gehÃ¶rt hab âWindrÃ¤der sind gut aber bitte nicht bei unsâ

Ich kenn mich mit dem fall nicht aus, wie du schon sagtest es reicht aus.
Ich kenn keine Region wo sich nicht immer ein Paar Leute finden die gegen WindrÃ¤der sind, die kÃ¶nnen sich gerne einen Kohle Kraftwerk in Garten stellen MEINE ANSICHT.


----------



## raschaa (19. März 2013)

man kann ja schon mal üben sich das abendessen auf dem offenen feuer zu zubereiten und dann bei kerzenlicht dinieren... und rezepte googeln ist ja nicht!

und 30 st. werden es niemals.... macht sich aber gut als contra argumentation und sorgt für viel wallung.


----------



## Peeeet (19. März 2013)

Done!


----------



## Svenos (19. März 2013)

Ich sags nochmal: Ich bin grundsätzlich für erneuerbare Enegien, insbesondere Windkraft. Der Standort muss aber ökologisch und wirtschaftlich sinnvoll sein. Aus den bisherigen Infos zu dem Projekt kann ich beides nicht erkennen. 
Übrigens wurde die Zahl 30 von den potentiellen Betreibern genannt. 
Die Totschlagargumente "Kerzenlicht" und "Lagerfeuer" wurden auch schon von der Atomlobby beim Thema AKW-Abschaltung vorgebracht und waren nur Nebelkerzen.
Es gibt mittlerweile sehr interessante Beiträge zu Thema EEG und den Auswüchsen der "Energiewende". Hier kann man schön sehen, wie eine im Grunde tolle Zielsetzung für kurzfritige (und z.T. kriminelle) Gewinnmaximierung mißbraucht wird.
Leider durchschauen das noch zu wenig Leute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dimuddi (19. März 2013)

es wird ja immer wieder vorgebracht, dass die größte Wirtschaftlichkeit mit Offshore-Anlagen erzielt wird; das ist wirtschaftlich(für die großen bekannten Energieunternehmen, die sich da ja schon fleissig engagieren), ergo sollen die Dinger auch ins Meer... da sieht man sie nicht und unsere schöne Landschaft wird nicht zerstört. Wunderbar, aber wo bitte ist es nicht zu schön um WKA`s, Pumpspeicher usw zu bauen? Der Taunus hat im Hessenvergleich halt sehr gute Windkapazitäten...ohne wird`s nicht gehen wenn man wirklich vom Atom/Kohle weg will. Im übrigen bin ich der Meinung, dass es ohne dezentrale Lösungen künftig nicht gehen wird, egal, ob Energie,Wasser, Nahrungsmittel usw. und wenn dann noch Lösungen als Genossenschaftsmodell angestrebt werden, umso besser!


----------



## Svenos (20. März 2013)

Also wenn ich mir die Windpotentialkarte von Hessen anschaue (http://www.energieland.hessen.de/mm/Windpotenzialkarte_Hessen_-_Uebersicht_140m_(PDF,_980_KB).pdf) sehe ich da keine besonderen Vorzüge für den Taunuskamm bei Wiesbaden. Lediglich an der Hohen Wurzel gibt es einen kleinen "Hot-Spot". Wenn man dazu die höheren Bau- und Erschließungskosten an diesen Standorten in die Kalkulation aufnimmt (von den negativen Folgen für die Natur will ich an dieser Stelle gar nicht reden), dann werden diese Standorte nicht besser.


----------



## wusel_ffm (21. März 2013)

Eigentlich ist dies ja nicht mein Forum und ich hab meine Meinung schon anderswo deutlich gemacht wenn man sich die Karte ansieht kann man die wohl unterschiedlich interpretieren. 5-6m/s wird als wirtschaftlich angesehen, nach meinen Informationenen. Ich komme bei der Karte was den Hauptkamm westlich von Niedernhausen angeht zu einem anderen Schluss. Jedemenge Stellen welche 6,25m/s und mehr mitbringen. Ich würd auch schätzen das es da weitestgehende Übereinstimmung mit Blau schraffierten Flächen auf der anderen Karte gibt in denen mögliche Standorte diskutiert werden.

Schönes Beispiel wie unterschiedlich Daten gesehen werden. Die einen sagen das sind ja garkeine 7,5m/s. Und ich warte schon drauf das als nächstes das Argument kommt das die Karte wahrscheinlich sowieso zu optimistisch ist oder gefälscht, genauso wie bei Stuttgart21 und beim FLUCHhafen auch alles immer zu optimistisch ist. 
Die anderen sehen es reicht doch wenns nicht reichen würde würde es sich nicht rentieren also würde es auch niemand bauen.

Aber coole Karte hab was gelernt heute und das ist somit immer ein Gewinn!


----------



## Svenos (21. März 2013)

Die angeführten Beispiele (S21 und Flughafen) zeigen doch gerade, dass Misstrauen angebracht ist. Zumal die Karten von Hessischen Umweltministerium (gefühlt einer Unterabteilung des Wirtschaftsministeriums) in Auftrag gegeben wurden.
Aber wir werden ja sehen. Die Taunussteiner wehren sich gedenfalls schon in großer Zahl.


----------



## raschaa (21. März 2013)

frage mich wieviele von denen in gorleben waren....


----------



## Deleted 77527 (21. März 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> frage mich wieviele von denen in gorleben waren....




'Heiliger Sankt Florian, verschon' MEIN Haus, zünd andre an'
Jetzt Popcorn, bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svenos (22. März 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> frage mich wieviele von denen in gorleben waren....


 
Das Problem ist doch, dass die Menschen von der Politik immer vor vollendete Tatsachen gestellt werden. Ich denke schon, dass man solche Projekte durchführen kann, wenn man die Leute frühzeitig einbezieht (Information und Mitgestaltung). Aber wenn die Stadt und die Betreibergesellschaft das nicht hinbekommen, brauchen die sich nicht wundern, dass die Leute maulen.


----------



## raschaa (22. März 2013)

genau da sind wir doch beim thema!

die politik stellt uns vor vollendete tatsachen, die betreiber interessieren sich nur für ihre bilanzen, information wird nicht transportiert, kommunikation findet nicht statt usw. usw.

.... abeeeeeeeerrr, wenn das vor meiner haustüre passiert gehe ich auf die barrikaden, wenn's hunderte km weit weg ist schüttele ich vllt. kurz mein kopf, gehe anschließend aber wieder zur tagesordnung über (tv gucke zB).

das schlimme ist doch das sowohl auf pro als auf contra seite desinformation betrieben wird, da wird mit cliches argumentiert, ängste geweckt etc. etc.. solange man nicht bereit ist sich selbst zu informieren, sich eine meinung zu bilden und dementsprechend eigenverantwortlich zu handeln, kann man jederzeit von jedem über den tisch gezogen bzw. instrumentalisiert werden....


----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. März 2013)

Ist doch ganz einfach, ein Beispiel:


In Walluf sollte damals mal eine Biomüll-kompostieranlage gebaut werden.
Die Bürger sind auf die Barrikaden gegangen.
Da hat die Politik geguckt und einen anderen Platz gesucht... dort sind die Bürger nicht auf die Gasse. 
Ergo, scheint es dort niemand gestört zu haben und es wurde dort gebaut. 

Nein zu Atomkraft und ja zu alternativen Energien heißt ja nicht gleich, dass man alles hinnimmt ohne Alternativen zu prüfen. Und in diesem Fall gibt es welche.
Die Energiekonzerne schauen natürlich nur auf maximalen Profit. Optionen mit 95% Ertrag beachtet man gar nicht erst, man will das Optimum... (was auf dem Hauptkamm liegt). Landschaftsbild zählt für die Konzerne nicht. 
Hier ist die Politik gefragt, oder wir Bürger, damit auch bei alternativen Energien die Verhältnismäßigkeit gewahrt bleibt.


----------



## Otterauge (23. März 2013)

Ich bin ja für Windkraft, für mich ist es aber ein Hohn wenn ich daran denke wie lange schon um eine Strecke gefeilscht wird


----------



## dimuddi (23. März 2013)

Also, aus einer anderen Info-Veranstaltung zum Thema "Windkraft" weiß ich, dass ca. 20 Ämter bei der Genehmigung solcher Anlagen beteiligt sind (inkl. Kreiswehrersatzamt, was mich damals tief beeindruckt hat). Da wird nix so heiß gegessen wie`s (hoch)gekocht wird...;-)Ansonsten kann ich mich nur raschaa anschließen: "Denkt selbst!"


----------



## sne4k (23. März 2013)

Im FFH-Gebiet kann man problemlos Windräder bauen - aber fang bloß einer an da an einem Trail Ausbesserungen zu machen und schon hast du Forstamt, sieben Umweltämter und den Förster auf der Matte ...


----------



## wusel_ffm (25. März 2013)

Was den jetzt hat der Taunuskamm das meiste Potenzial oder nicht?

Wenn ja sollte man nicht am besten Ort bauen weil die Errichtung eines Windrades ja ach so aufwendig ist? 

Ausserdem wie in privater Korrespondenz mit Svenos erklärt wurde müsste dann das Risiko das es unrentabel wird und die Schneidbrenner kommen eventuell geringer sein am Topstandort. Natürlich vorrausgesetzt das es wirklich unrentabel wird wenn Subventionen wegfallen. 

Jedenfalls hat man anders als bei Kohlebergbau und Atomkraft keine nennenswerten nachgelagerten Kosten ausser dem Schneidbrenner und ner Schonungspflanzung.

Macht es Sinn anstelle von 20 WKAs an einer Stelle lieber 21 auf 95%igen Flächen zu erreichten oder 40 Stück auf 50% Flächen. 
Ich wollte jetzt eigentlich noch mehr über Lemmingfledermäuse, Baumfällen und etwaige Stromkosten schreiben ich denke das kann sich aber jeder selbst vorstellen was passiert wenn ne 50% Lösung gebaut wird. Aber dann hams ja alle gewusst und sagen HAM WIRS DOCH GESAGT.

Die Informationsseite vom Projekt selbst ist im übrigen neutraler als alles was ich von der Antiseite finden konnte. Auch erscheint mir der Prozess aus dem fernen Frankfurt betrachtet sehr viel offener und vor allem vorläufiger als von Seiten des Protestes suggeriert. Wenn der Bürgermeister von Wiesbaden und Taunusstein nicht vor dem ersten Zeitungsartikel und der Bürgerversammlung mit jedem Anwohner persönlich ein klärendes Gespräch gesucht hat ist das aber ein schwerer Fehler und rechtfertigt jeden Protest.

Ich warte auf OB Feldmann der bestimmt persönlich bald fragen wird ob er nen Blitzer auf der Adickesalle errichten darf. Ich bin als obligater Radler eigentlich dafür soviele wie nur möglich, aber nur wenn er vorher den Konsens mit mir gesucht hat. Auch die Errichtung neuer Radwege sollte in jedem Fall mit MIR abgesprochen werden sonst bin ich dagegen.


----------



## wusel_ffm (25. März 2013)

17 Stück sind im normalen Wald. Die werden gebaut und fertig ist die Lauge!

Dann müssten ja alle froh sein wenns wirklich nur um die FFH Gebiete geht. Ach ne Touristen werden sich sagen ich war ja zum Weintrinken hier und jetzt sind da Windräder auf beiden Seiten des Rheins. Nur komisch das Tarifa in Spanien von Oktober bis Mai nur vor Touristen platzt. Das um San Fransisco die Hügel voll stehen. Ander Regionen Spaniens stehen da in nix nach und doch fahren wir Gambas da zum Urlaub.

Oh und wo ich mich gerade damit beschäftige wo anders scheints zu klappen. Navarra (Provinz Spaniens) bezieht 70% seiner Elektrischenenergie von Windkraftwerken im eigenen Land und wird dabei vemutlich in den nächsten Jahren fallende Strompreise und damit erhöhter Wettbewerb für Windenergie wenn andere Kraftwerke doch so billig sind, haben. Ach ne Öl und Gas sind ja auch so teuer wie alle immer bemängeln schon komisch irgentwie.


----------



## Svenos (25. März 2013)

Warten wir doch einfach mal ab. Wenn der Bund jetzt vielleicht die Rahmenbedingungen für WKA`s ändert (EEG), kann es ganz schnell vorbei sein mit der Goldgräberstimmung bei der "Taunuswind".
Darüber hinaus hat der Unmut der Leute immerhin dazu geführt, dass unbequeme Fragen auf den Tisch gekommen sind, die hoffentlich auch bald (vor Baubeginn) beantwortet werden. Wenn der Betreiber fundiert nachweisen kann, dass der Standort "alternativlos" ist, so what. 
Die Erfahrung (siehe z.B. Endlager Gorleben) hat aber gezeigt, dass oft ganz andere Gründe für eine bestimmte Standortentscheidung ausschlaggebend sind. Und wenn der Kram erst mal gebaut ist, bleibt er auch stehen.
Es gibt in Wiesbaden in der letzten Zeit eine Reihe von Projekten, die nicht mehr ohne weiteres von der Politik an den Bürgern und deren Interessen vorbei "durchgedrückt" werden können (Rhein-Main-Halle, Platz der Deutschen Einheit, EBS usw.). Viele Leute lassen sich nicht mehr mit flotten Sprüchen abspeisen, sondern wollen überzeugt werden. Das ist für Politik und Wirtschaft ein schmezlicher Lernprozess.


----------



## Svenos (9. April 2013)

Taunusstein scheint seine Windkraftpläne zu begraben. Die ansässigen Politiker fürchten den Zorn des Wählers 
Mal sehen wann Wiesbaden kippt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (9. April 2013)

der zorn kommt spätestens dann wenn die strom preise weiter ansteigen wieder und dann werden alle schreien, warum haben alle anderen windräder, nur wir nicht


----------



## Micha-L (9. April 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> der zorn kommt spätestens dann wenn die strom preise weiter ansteigen wieder und dann werden alle schreien, warum haben alle anderen windräder, nur wir nicht



Soviele Subventionen wie sie für die erneuerbaren Energien abgreifen, müsste die ESWE uns den Strom schenken.


----------



## wusel_ffm (10. April 2013)

Ja aber die x-Milliarden die in Endlagersuche und dergleichen gesteckt werden plus Castortransporte plus laufende Kosten für die Lager die nächsten 1000000 Jahre (das ist der Zeithorizont!)falls wir jemals eines finden die sind keine Subventionen des Atomstroms. Die generelle nicht Haftung der Atomkraftwerksbetreiber wenn mehr schief geht, als das ein Techniker sich am  Kaffee die Zunge verbrennt und da dann auch der Steuerzahler einspringt ist auch keine Form der Subvention. Das alte Bergwerksstollen aus der Steinkohleförderung solange Menschen oberhalb der Schächte leben instand gehalten werden müssen, ist auch kein Problem. Ja die Ruhrkohle hat nämlich anständige Rücklagen gebildet, für den Mist. Nur wenn die mal weg sind zahlt es auch der Steuerzahler die Schächte zu sanieren.
Ich geb ja zu das man nachsteuern kann und muss, da Windenergie die letzten Jahre kosteneffizienter geworden ist, ergo mit Subvention Gewinne auflaufen. Aber ausser dem ohhhhhh mein Strom für die 5 Fernseher und 3 Pc´s sowie das Solarium im 2 Personen Haushalt wird so teuer, hab ich noch keine Aussage gehört die Hand und Fuß hatte. Ich kann nur auf meinen Post von letztem Jahr im FFM Forum verweisen zum Thema "Drei Fichten in Gefahr". Es gibt Alternativen aber alle sind tendenziell ziemlich bescheiden. Es kann nicht Sinnvoll sein weiter Kohle/Öl/Gas zu verfeuern und Uran ist auch limitiert ganz besonders wenn die ganzen Akws weltweit gebaut werden. Das heisst der Preis wird steigen also wird der Strom teurer daraus. Seit 1990 wird bereits weniger Uran gefördert als die Akws verbrauchen und die Lücke wird mit Material aus obsoleten Bomben gefüllt. Die sind aber vorläufig langsam alle ausgeschlachtet. Wasserkraft ist ausgeschöpft und Biomasse würde Holz bedeuten und da sehe ich schon wie wieder die Harvesterspuren thematisiert werden. Die finde ich im übrigen auch ein Unding. 
Aber wahrscheinlich sollten wir einfach anstelle von Wind oder Atomkraft den Strom weiter aus der Steckdose beziehen ist ja am einfachsten!


----------



## wusel_ffm (10. April 2013)

@raschaaa da stimme ich zu und hab noch mehr

der Strompreis muss ja nicht mal weiter steigen nur die Kommune wegen Steuerlochs nen Schwimmbad schliessen dann wird aber auf die nächste Kommune gezeigt welche nen Windpark hat und dadurch Steuern und neulich erst nen Freibad saniert hat.

Grad gabs bei SPON nen schönen Artikel zum Spreewald und Braunkohle Tagebau. Sollte man mal lesen wenn man sich über nen Windrad in Sichtweite aufregt. Da geht in Zukunft wenn keine Lösung gefunden wird der Spreewald drauf.


----------



## Svenos (12. April 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> der zorn kommt spätestens dann wenn die strom preise weiter ansteigen wieder und dann werden alle schreien, warum haben alle anderen windräder, nur wir nicht


 
Warum steigt den der Strompreis??? Bestimmt nicht, weil es zu wenig Windräder gibt. Derzeit ist es eher umgekehrt.
Der Strompreis steigt nur, weil der Energiemarkt in Deutschland ein lupenreines Oligopol ist. Erst wenn das aufgebrochen bzw. reguliert ist, kann eine echte Energiewende vollzogen werden. Alles was bisher gelaufen ist, dient nur der Gewinnsteigerung dieser Konzerne. Dafür sorgen die durch ihre Lobbyarbeit. 
Und die Natur spielt für die überhaupt keine Rolle.
Ich bin für Windkraft, aber der Nutzen eines Windparks muss im Verhältnis zum entstehenden Verlust an Natur stehen.


----------



## a.nienie (12. April 2013)

solange ich den strom teuer bezahle, den die industrie fast geschenkt bekommt...


----------



## Otterauge (13. April 2013)

Und das ist auch gut so, ich möchte in eine Land leben wo auch noch was Produziert wird.

Im übrigen brauchts die Industrie um Netzüberlastungen abzufangen, besser uns Subventionieren als ins Ausland zu verschenken. Die Windkraft machts da nicht leichter solange man keine Speichermöglichkeiten hat. Wird wohl kaum ein Staudamm im  Taunus entstehen.


----------



## Deleted 77527 (15. April 2013)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Und das ist auch gut so, ich möchte in eine Land leben wo auch noch was Produziert wird.


Da bietet sich z.B. auch China an.. <scnr>
Jetzt dürft ihr wieder ernsthaft weitermachen..


----------



## Svenos (18. April 2013)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Und das ist auch gut so, ich möchte in eine Land leben wo auch noch was Produziert wird.
> 
> Im übrigen brauchts die Industrie um Netzüberlastungen abzufangen, besser uns Subventionieren als ins Ausland zu verschenken. Die Windkraft machts da nicht leichter solange man keine Speichermöglichkeiten hat. Wird wohl kaum ein Staudamm im Taunus entstehen.


 

Täusch Dich mal nicht. Vor langen Jahren war mal geplant ein Seitental des Wispertals (Naturschutzgebiet) aufzustauen. 
Die Rohdungsarbeiten rund um die Platte sind wohl bald fertig. Fakten sind also schon geschaffen worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (28. September 2014)

Ich schiebe das Thema mal nach vorne. Die Jungs und Mädels von http://www.rettet-den-taunuskamm.de/ brauchen noch jede Menge Unterschriften. Allerdings habe ich heute gelernt, dass nur Wiesbadener Unterschriften zählen (so die Vorgabe der Stadt Wiesbaden). Bitte Unterstützt diese Petition. So ein Gerümpel will doch keiner auf der Platte, Hohen Wurzel oder sonst wo haben ....


----------



## Micha-L (28. September 2014)

Wieviele Unterschriften brauchen sie denn und wieviele haben sie schon?

Leider kann man nicht gleich online "unterschreiben".

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Sirrah73 (28. September 2014)

Der gute heute sagte was von 2500 habne sie, 6500 brauchen sie. Ich habe ihm den Vorschlag gemacht mal bei OpenPetition reinzuschauen und dort was zu machen. Man kann aber wohl Unterschriftenlisten auf deren Homepage runterladen und verwenden.


----------



## Micha-L (29. September 2014)

6500 ist doch echt ein Klacks. Allerdings ist die Seite echt relativ unübersichtlich und man kann nur mit diesem Offline-Formular teilnehmen. Da müssen sie sich stark verbessern.


----------

